# Another fake Strat alert



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

This time in Guelph.






Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Yep, the famous 21 fret, 6 pt trem American Standard. Let's not forget the black truss sleeve. Or the classic non-staggered screws on the back plate. Who falls for this stuff? I feel bad for guys that buy them, THEN join to ask about their new purchase.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Saddles are also wrong. 1990 American Standards came with block saddles.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been corresponding with the guy. I truly think he thinks it's real. Says it was his dad's and his dad bought it brand new in 1990 in California. I've been politely trying to fill him in on some red flags but he keeps brushing me off and telling me I should "do better research". My guess is he got scammed when he bought it and doesn't want to admit it. He doesn't have a clue about Strats. Feel free to message him and ask him questions if you want a laugh.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Could it be a US Stratocaster, not an American Standard, but with the wrong backplate?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> Could it be a US Stratocaster, not an American Standard, but with the wrong backplate?


There are a number of things. The truss truss access liner is black plastic not walnut. That makes it Mexican or offshore Squier. The bridge is Squier. The middle screws on the trem spring plate are lined up directly across from each other, another feature found only on Squiers. They're offset on American Strats. The misalignment of the pickgaurd around the bridge would not likely be found, at least not that bad, on an American Strat. An '89 American Strat would have 22 frets not 21. 
I told the guy if he doesn't believe me to take it in to a Fender dealer and get them to verify. Haven't heard back from him since.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

You can’t reason with some people. Personally, if I were selling and got messages like that...that were polite, I would say thanks for the info and I would start doing some research.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

GuitarT said:


> I've been corresponding with the guy. I truly think he thinks it's real. Says it was his dad's and his dad bought it brand new in 1990 in California. I've been politely trying to fill him in on some red flags but he keeps brushing me off and telling me I should "do better research". My guess is he got scammed when he bought it and doesn't want to admit it. He doesn't have a clue about Strats. Feel free to message him and ask him questions if you want a laugh.


I sent him a note telling him it’s fake. Also reported the listing.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

For $1200 I’d take a picture with a guitar with a poly finish. But I wouldn’t physically touch it.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

He's got that posted in a crapload of sales groups. I'm sure he's heard more than enough times about it being fake by now. If he believes it's real, maybe he should have a local shop confirm, otherwise he's knowingly scamming across every group. Wow!! I'd have pulled the ad by the 2nd message explaining the signs that it isn't what it's being advertised as.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

GuitarT said:


> There are a number of things. The truss truss access liner is black plastic not walnut. That makes it Mexican or offshore Squier. The bridge is Squier. The middle screws on the trem spring plate are lined up directly across from each other, another feature found only on Squiers. They're offset on American Strats. The misalignment of the pickgaurd around the bridge would not likely be found, at least not that bad, on an American Strat. An '89 American Strat would have 22 frets not 21.
> I told the guy if he doesn't believe me to take it in to a Fender dealer and get them to verify. Haven't heard back from him since.


Thanks for the lesson. I can only see one picture (no facebook) and I know the American Standard well enough, but the myriad of models made with the 6 point term is too much to keep track of.

I had a 90s Korean or Chinese Squire a few years ago that I swear the body was as good as a mim Fender. Sunburst, you could see it was solid wood, maybe 3 pieces, not veneered, had all the screw holes in the right places too. Put a real Fender neck on it and it would've been difficult to spot from pictures. It even had the offset trem plate screws. The giveaway was the pickup route was bathtub, which I dont think fender used on a 6 point vintage style body. The hardware was terribly cheap, but replace everything and you could fool a few people.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You don't need Facebook to scroll through all the pictures. I haven't had Facebook for years. I can see them.

I think GuitarT is correct.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Milkman said:


> You don't need Facebook to scroll through all the pictures. I haven't had Facebook for years. I can see them.
> 
> I think GuitarT is correct.


On my phone clicking the link got me one picture.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> On my phone clicking the link got me one picture.


Maybe the phone app limits such things?

They always say "use the app, it's much better" but all you get is less features.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Yep, no FB and I see all the pics on laptop.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Maybe the phone app limits such things?
> 
> They always say "use the app, it's much better" but all you get is less features.


Well, it looks to be sold anyway. 
But I Tried my iPad, and I can see other guitar ads and all the pictures so I think it is this phone. I can’t upload pictures to this site on the phone either. Samsung galaxy s8.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

You'll find lots of similar 1989 Strats online if you search. All with the same bodies and hardware. Fender was pretty messed up in that era and there are enough of these to suggest that it's something Fender did to hit a price point or to use up parts.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

gtrguy said:


> You'll find lots of similar 1989 Strats online if you search. All with the same bodies and hardware. Fender was pretty messed up in that era and there are enough of these to suggest that it's something Fender did to hit a price point or to use up parts.


 By 1989 Fender was anything but messed up. The new Corona plant was in full operation, the American Standards were selling well, the original AVRI series was winding down and the Custom Shop was up and running. I'm not sure what other guitars you found online, I'll have to do a search, but one posted above is all Squier, probably Korean. That logo and serial number series was only used on the Standard and Plus in '89.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> By 1989 Fender was anything but messed up. The new Corona plant was in full operation, the American Standards were selling well, the original AVRI series was winding down and the Custom Shop was up and running. I'm not sure what other guitars you found online, I'll have to do a search, but one posted above is all Squier, probably Korean. That logo and serial number series was only used on the Standard and Plus in '89.


You’ll find a fair number of others and lots of discussion of them on Strat talk.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

gtrguy said:


> You’ll find a fair number of others and lots of discussion of them on Strat talk.


Thanks, I'll have to check it out. 😊


----------

